# bushel of crabs



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy a good bushel of #1 crabs for a decent price around this time? Im trying to have a crab dinner during fathers day. Any help would be good. Thanks.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Years ago when I lived in Laurel, Bottom of the Bay was the place where I got my crabs.

Is it still there, in the median between the N and S lanes if Rt 1, just North of Laurel?


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.bluecrab.info/forum/index.php?board=115.0 
try this or go on craigslist theres this guy who sells out of white marsh, decent prices. 
And if your near pasadena, 
Seamarket
8353 Ritchie Highway Pasadena, MD 21122
just have to call ahead


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

oh I just found this 
http://www.bluecrab.info/forum/index.php/topic,56839.0.html


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice but its a pickup for sunday morning if possible. hopefully he has it on sunday


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you don't mind coming to Baltimore here my favorite place for crabs and they're open Sunday. Good prices and excellent crabs. Uhttp://fatcrabbaltimore.com. It's definitelly worth the drive.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry this site will work.http://fatcrabbaltimore.com/


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

This is the BEST #1's and heaviest crabs you'll ever eat. The number 1's here are typically 6.5 - 7 in or more. I've search around from DC to SoMD and I could never find any to top these. I call them pop corn crabs....cause the meat just pops out like pop corn when you open the shell. They are seasoned well and tasty! If you want to give you self a special treat...these are the crabs you'll want to eat!

http://www.mrbsseafood.com/main.htm


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

It’s probably too late posting this.

There are many places in Richie Highway. I don’t like the ones north of route 100.

Starting right at the beginning at route 100 at the corner of Ritchie Highway and East-West highway is Seamarket. 
It’s okay sometimes. You might get light crabs.
Click here for a picture of the store.
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=39.110236~-76.57518999999999&lvl=16&dir=0&sty=x~lat~39.110236~lon~-76.57519~alt~-10.78~z~30~h~32.7~p~0.6~pid~5082&app=5082&FORM=LMLTCC


Best kept secret. He does not advertise anywhere. It’s all through word of mouth and reputation over the decades.
Rey’s Crab is a dinky little shack. 
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=39.086918~-76.55413699999998&lvl=18&dir=0&sty=x~lat~39.086918~lon~-76.554137~alt~-22.06~z~30~h~51.3~p~-0.8~pid~5082&app=5082&FORM=LMLTCC
Here are some reviews.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/reys-crabs-severna-park
Store hours info:
http://severnapark.patch.com/listings/reys-crabs#c

At the other corner is Joes Seafood. http://severnapark.patch.com/listings/reys-crabs#c

There is a truck selling crabs near the Severna Park Bowling alley parking lot. He’s there every time I’ve driven by. I haven’t tried them, but there’s a line forming, so it can’t be that bad.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.06561,-76.534232&spn=0.000008,0.003471&t=m&z=18&layer=c&cbll=39.065332,-76.535006&panoid=JFIqtmrWyYYx_E-IuQVpfw&cbp=12,192.48,,0,-4.28


----------

